# Bit the bullet, here is the boat!



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

So I just went and picked this up. Had some trouble hooking it up, getting it on the ball and tightening it down and connecting the harness, changing the plates with the rusted bolts and all I had was a power drill with both standard and phillips. So i finally get it tight, I think I need to work on it a little more, don't know what size or how to figure out what size ball I need. On the way home, my front center cap of the truck falls off. I get it in the driveway, backing it in, I see smoke and antifreeze on the driveway, hopefully the radiator hose and not the radiator. It needs a new battery and a new tail light since the old one is broken and bent. But i got it home. Now to work out what I need to get it on the water. I'm taking out the bench seat that is in the back, I'm guessing it's a van bench seat and I'm thinking about getting new front seats for it. I know I need to drill the throttle to the wood plate since it's just hanging there. I know I want to get new life vests for the kids.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

And yes, before anyone asks, that is a monster truck tire back there. Long story, don't ask unless you really want to hear the story.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> And yes, before anyone asks, that is a monster truck tire back there. Long story, don't ask unless you really want to hear the story.


I'm curious about the tire, lets hear the story!!


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

nice boat man, first time hooking them up is always the worst. Oh ya and whats up with the monster tire in the back :}


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

First & foremost,congrats on the boat dude.Secondly now ya gotta talk about the tire.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Joe4, CONGRATS Now that you are a Captain of your own Charter Boat how long before she's Sea Worthy. Don't forget all us envious "land lubbers".

Dale likes the Monster trucks too, we take him to the shows in Dayton and Columbus.....So tell us the deal with the tire, how'd you get it home


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

OK, so about the tire. I used to train crossfit style for a while. And I also used to watch the World's Strong Man Competition. Anyway, some of the training and sections were tire flips, it looks interesting b/c it touches many parts of different muscles and does more than just one type of exercise, http://www.elitefts.com/documents/tire_flipping.htm.

So I was working on a computer here at the base one day and was talking about my workout routine and what I'd like to do and a guy says that he has a big tire that I'm talking about. I said, sounds good and he explains it to me, so he brings it to work. Granted, he told me he has an S10, so I didn't think anything about how big it was, sounded about the size I needed. So he pulls on base and I see this thing in his bed and I'm like WTF, that's huge. I said, WTH and backed my F150 up to his S10 and pushed it onto my truck, strapped it down and took it home, pushed it off my truck and down onto the driveway and attempted to do some flips with it. Well, I was in my beginning stages of working out to that type of degree, so I tried the typical tire flip, no go. I do a push on it's side and it moves with momentum, up it goes and on it's tread then I push and over. So I know how to get it over, but not how the normal flips are. I have other pictures of it, I'll try to find them so you guys can see the actual size and compare it.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Joe4, CONGRATS Now that you are a Captain of your own Charter Boat how long before she's Sea Worthy. Don't forget all us envious "land lubbers".
> 
> Dale likes the Monster trucks too, we take him to the shows in Dayton and Columbus.....So tell us the deal with the tire, how'd you get it home


I don't know how long until I can get it on the water. Like I said earlier, I don't know if I blew my upper radiator hose or the actual radiator. Plus I need to figure out why the trailer brake lights aren't working, either blown bulbs, or faulty wiring harness. Also, I need to figure out if I have the correct ball for the hitch, or to get a reese hitch and figure out the trailer and why it's not tightening down all the way, I'm assuming rust has a big factor to do with it. Then I need to get a good battery for it and have someone test the motor, since it's been sitting since at least 2007, I don't want to start it up and mess something up on it.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Congrats ... Good looking boat!


----------



## blackcorrado (Jul 15, 2009)

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I don't know how long until I can get it on the water. Like I said earlier, I don't know if I blew my upper radiator hose or the actual radiator. Plus I need to figure out why the trailer brake lights aren't working, either blown bulbs, or faulty wiring harness. Also, I need to figure out if I have the correct ball for the hitch, or to get a reese hitch and figure out the trailer and why it's not tightening down all the way, I'm assuming rust has a big factor to do with it. Then I need to get a good battery for it and have someone test the motor, since it's been sitting since at least 2007, I don't want to start it up and mess something up on it.



It should say somewhere on the top of the coupler what size ball it takes,
1 7/8 or 2", if it is so rusty you can't read it, you could just get a new one for under $20 rather than risk losing the boat while trailering it. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

blackcorrado said:


> It should say somewhere on the top of the coupler what size ball it takes,
> 1 7/8 or 2", if it is so rusty you can't read it, you could just get a new one for under $20 rather than risk losing the boat while trailering it.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


Thanks for that link!!! I might be getting a reese hitch to use instead of using the bumper ball.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok, here's what I'm thinking.

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ca...ish+multiple+hitch+ball+mount&brandName=Reese

with

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ca...+finish+trailer+hitch+coupler&brandName=Reese


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Like the tire story,I wasn't sure what to expect when you first mentioned it.So what name ya gonna give your boat?Every boat should have a name you know.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> Like the tire story,I wasn't sure what to expect when you first mentioned it.So what name ya gonna give your boat?Every boat should have a name you know.


I was just thinking about that. At first before I got the titles, I thought it was a 1696, and I was going to put on the back, WINER DINER, for obvious reasons. But since it's a 1964, I don't know. Might just call it Average Joe or if anyone remembers Glass Joe from Mike Tyson's Punch Out.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Great boat!! Check out iboats.com forums on restoring/working on older boats. You cna do a search of your boat and find a TON of information.

ski


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

ski said:


> Great boat!! Check out iboats.com forums on restoring/working on older boats. You cna do a search of your boat and find a TON of information.
> 
> ski


Just registered last week for that website. I have seen some info on there, when I have the time to look. Thanks for looking out!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

OK, upper radiator hose fixed, had a little cut in it, ran it for a little with no leaking antifreeze. I tried recharging the AC, and the hose wouldn't connect to the fitting on the truck. Now to do the coupler and the reese hitch, and find the trailer light for the driver side since it's smashed. One thing at a time.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

So went to get my new coupler and reese hitch. Installed the reese hitch, was a PITA to get it in there, had to give it a good couple hits to get in. The coupler is going to wait until tomorrow so I can go get some new bolts, washers and nuts, these were all rusted, and I'm getting new chains since the old was was rusted also. Got the misses an overtons type 3 life jacket at Gander. So now all I need to do is get a new brake light, figure out the trailer harness and why it's not working, get a battery.

What kind of battery should I get? There isn't a trolling motor on it. Also, should I change the oil and everything associated with that? I've heard I should change something around the prop and the bearing, what is that?


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats on the boat. One thing to go look for with that trailer is buy a set of all tail lights as well as it comes with new wiring set for the trailer not very expensive. Do yourself the favor of doing this otherwise you will be chasing down bad bulbs and wind up doing it anyway. Check Walmart and Dicks and such you should find a good deal on the set. 

Get er wet and catch some fish


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

OK, so I'm going to replace the trailer brake lights and run the new harness today after work and the truck tail light harness, change the oil, filter, plugs, once I figure out how.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Replacing the wiring harness and lights on the trailer is easy just read the instructions and make sure you put the proper color to the correct side of the trailer and you will be good.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Just remember oncde you get it ready,you gotta name it.Heard somebody say it was bad luck if you didn't.Anyways soon you soon out there at CJ,just remember not to run over the guy with tats n earrings in a lil orange kayak.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I stopped at Joes tonight Man this boat brought back some memories when I was a kid, we had one just like his but ours was a 35 horse Johnson, once he gets her all cleaned up should make a great boat, he had the lights on the trailer and was attaching the ground when I was over there, it has a cable steering and it needs replaced but once he gets the battery then we will check out the motor, for 400 bills it was a good buy, the transom is in great shape.

Good meeting you and your better half Joe, keep in touch..........Doc


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by Doc, it was nice meeting you. I got the trailer harness grounded and all the lights work, plugged it into my new truck harness and the running lights, brakes, and turn signals work.

Now for the steering cable, battery, lower unit oil, and plugs, then were in business.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

OK, so last night we went to get the last of what I needed for the boat. Got the spark plugs, lower unit oil, pump, oil to mix with the gas, battery and tender. What peeved me off was I went to O Reilly's and they had a marine battery for $59.99 with a 24 month warranty. So I bought that and the tender there, then the reciept showed $133.xx. So I get out to the car, do the math trying to figure out why so much, then realized they charged me like $72.xx for the battery. Then I go to the other store in town to return it and see a sign in front of that battery I bought at the other store for $51.99, so I ask the guy why it says $51.99 and I got charged $20 more, he said that was for a different battery. I said, well shy is it in front of that one, he didn't answer, so I said give me my money back, plus the core and I'll go to Gander and buy an Interstate for the same price.

The Spark Plug NAPA sold me was like a J8C or something like that and I figured out my motor requires 1 US Quart of Maine Oil for every 6 gallons of gas. That's an expensive day out, I wonder how much gas I'll use on an average day on the water. But of course I'll buy the oil and gas b/c I want out on the water.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and DON"T use Champion plugs. Use NGK B6S Much better plugs and will last longer. You can get them on sale at most Auto parts stores. 

The B6S is the NGK cross to your Champion J8C


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Joe4, Sounds like you've listened and done everything the right way, I just want you to know that I'm envious and wish you the best
Brent


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Iowa Dave said:


> Do yourself a favor and DON"T use Champion plugs. Use NGK B6S Much better plugs and will last longer. You can get them on sale at most Auto parts stores.
> 
> The B6S is the NGK cross to your Champion J8C


See, I was going to get NGK, that's what I have in my Firebird. I'll have to go get them tonight then, after I cut the amazon I call a yard after all this rain we had.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Joe4, Sounds like you've listened and done everything the right way, I just want you to know that I'm envious and wish you the best
> Brent


Thanks Brent,

Once I get used to backing it in the water and taking it out, I'll invite you guys to go out with me so you aren't shorebound anymore.

One other thing I need to do, I need to fix the steering cable. Back at the pulley on the left side of the motor, the shielding came off of the cable about an inch or two, so I'm going to re-run the cable and cut the bare off and see if it's long enough, if not, I'll just go buy new steering cable, have no idea how much or where to go to get it.

Joe


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I was hoping to get it in the water this weekend. I came home from work and started changing the plugs, the lower unit oil and hooking the battery up. The misses says, well we should go get the boat registration and sticker before the State Park closes, I said let's go. We get there at 4:48, thinking they close at 5, NOPE!!!! They close at 4:30. I am kicking myself in the ARSE for not going before today. So I'll have to wait until Monday to go down and get it.

At least that gives me this weekend to fix anything that's wrong with it, if I get it started.

I bought a tube, knee board, ski's, tow rope and handle, ladder, 8 life jackets, 4 of them the generic orange and the other 4 is ski tech or something like that, all for $200.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well it might be a little longer before the boat gets on the water. Hooked up the battery, no power getting to it. So I have to trace the wires. Not knowing what I'm looking for either.

Plus to add insult, on the way home from getting an aquarium, the radiator in the truck get a nice hole, shooting steam out of it when I popped the hood in the driveway.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Changed the radiator in the truck. Going fishing then giong to trace some wires in the boat later tonight, or to see if there is like a fuse panel or something or a ground is bad. Something easy I hope.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

The Spark Plug NAPA sold me was like a J8C or something like that and I figured out my motor requires 1 US Quart of Maine Oil for every 6 gallons of gas. That's an expensive day out, I wonder how much gas I'll use on an average day on the water. But of course I'll buy the oil and gas b/c I want out on the water.[/QUOTE]

What's the ratio on the motor... my 1974 merc 150 inline 6 is 50:1 which is 1 pint to six gallons....Thats a sweet lookin boat you got there.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

The ratio on my motor is 24:1.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I would run it at 50:1 for the first tank. Won't hurt a thing but would help free up possible stuck rings on an older motor. Depending of course if it hasn't been run in a while.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

It hasn't been stickered since 2007, so I'm assuming it hasn't been ran in a while.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

OK, well the boat won't be on the water anytime soon. I opened the electric box/fuse box and there was corrosion everywhere. The voltage regulator &#8211; P/N VBO-4201C, was corroded, a wire I tried taking off inside completely came off before I even tried unscrewing the crimped washer from the screw. I can't find the regulator anywhere, and Advanced Auto Parts has it for $80 and it's a special order. Plus I need to buy and re-run the steering cable since this one's shielding is breaking and making the steel cable visible. What a headache.


----------



## eodblaster (May 16, 2010)

you know what they say about a BOAT...
Bust Out Another Thousand

I have my own little fixer uper (73 shuster speedboat) and its becoming more than i can or want to handle.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard that before, total I don't think I even have about $800 in it so far. So I think I'm doing ok.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Joe, keep the faith...you understand how little you have invested so far and have had people tell you it was a good deal. If you do this thing right you will have something that you brought back to life and that will make fishing in it even more enjoyable. Just remember there are plenty of us that would like to have any boat but for some reason can't Best wishes, B


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks. I just went to pick up the voltage regulator the parts store ordered. WRONG FRIGGEN PART!! I called BWD to confirm and they said the part Advanced ordered was a 6V, I need a 12V obviously. So I'm going to have to go back to the auto store, return this one and wait another couple days for a new one to come in. I can't even research online for the part/pictures. I called them, gave them the VBO 4201C and they said R286, but when I search, it only gives me a picture of one side and that's the side I don't need to see. The side I need to see is the one with the terminals to see if they are right. Hopefully I can go after work today before class to order the other one, they can get it in tomorrow and I can work on it on my evening off tomorrow, if not, looks like the steering cable will get my undivided attention tomorrow.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I just called back to Advanced and they can't even get the right part I need, R286.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Try NAPA Auto Parts


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Tried them


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Just keep telling yourself...."I will soon have a boat...Brent is dying on the bank" REPEAT over and overLOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Just keep telling yourself...."I will soon have a boat...Brent is dying on the bank" REPEAT over and overLOL


Just Brent? From what I've been reading, everyone is dying on the bank. I just wished I could get this damn regulator somewhere. I looked up the R286 online and found pictures of it and it only has 2 terminals, where the other one has 3. I can't win.


----------



## Z1955 (Apr 28, 2010)

I may be all wet here, but I did a little searching and found the following...

Read that a VBO-4201C is a 12V 10A regulator
Read that a VBO-4202B is a 12V 40A regulator

Not being electrically inclined I wonder if one can use a 40A regulator in place of a 10A?

If so, then maybe these might work:
brillman "dot" com/product_info.php?products_id=2448&osCsid=05fe29c3f1cc545ff91012c6d828c87d

or...
cgi.ebay "dot" com/ebaymotors/alternator-regulator-Prestolite-Generators-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem563285fd27QQitemZ370214829351QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

You will have to copy and paste those all on one line and fix the 'dot' com part. And get rid of the spaces.

It appears both have 3 terminals.

Like I said... I'm not electrically inclined, so if I were you I'd get an electrical opinion on the 10A vs 40A part.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the links. I'll ask the electricians at work tomorrow.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

"Brent is dying on the bank" "Brent is dying on the bank"..........It's helping isn't itLOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> "Brent is dying on the bank" "Brent is dying on the bank"..........It's helping isn't itLOL


I guess it is isn't it?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

So I got to a website that shows VBO4201C has NSN part number - 2920-00-912-3499, but that's showing 6V. Then I found NSN part number - 2920-00-911-9943, which shows 12V. The VBO4201C regulator that I had shows 12V on it. I'm confused.

Here is the website for the VBO4201C which shows the NSN.
http://www.cmearma.com/index.php?option=com_cme&Itemid=26&limit=10&limitstart=19670

???????


----------



## Z1955 (Apr 28, 2010)

Confuses me too, but I was confused before. 

The info I found saying the VBO4201C was 12V was from a "Custom Aircraft Building Tips" dated 1967. So it's not the most up-to-date info. (It actually refers to a VBO4201C-2 now that I go back and look.)

link: www "dot" eaa "dot" ca/experimenter/custom_aircraft_building.pdf
pg. 62

I guess in the end it depends on whether the battery, motor, starter, generator, devices, components, or whatever is 6V or 12V.

Good luck... I hope you get it figured out (and I didn't add more to the confusion).


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Brent is dying on the bank...................


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Brent is dying on the bank...................


Well Brent, somehow, it's working.  I stumbled across a post on iBoats.com and found the part number and am now on hold with boats.net looking for P/N 0381538.

http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=239084

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/B...OR KIT ELECTRIC START 40 HP MODELS/parts.html

http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/omc/O-0381538.html


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

And I went to the Marina here in Springfield on National Road, they got a hold of some guy in Urbana that might have one. I called him he told me he was busy to call him back tomorrow. So hopefully I'll have a part tomorrow and then trying to figure out where the wiring should go.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

"Brent is dying on the bank".......Gotta keep the MOJO going

Good Luck!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> "Brent is dying on the bank".......Gotta keep the MOJO going
> 
> Good Luck!


Brent, IT WORKED!! :Banane10: CME ARMA Inc finally got a hold of me today, so I put it on order. Price was $55 + tax. Shipping next week due to holiday weekend. 

Plus Jim's Marine in Urbana said he would call me back next week if he found his, he's located in Urbana.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Fantastic I'm happy for you........

I'll be on the bank all weekend call me if you and the misses come out. Hopefully I won't be dying all weekend


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

While putting some stuff up in my attic, I found this up there, brand new still in the wrapping.

http://www.iboats.com/Xantrex-XS400-400w-Sine-Wave-Inverter/dm/view_id.522362

I don't know if I would use this or not, if not, I might make some money off of it.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

OK, an update. 

The part came in yesterday, hooked it up, tried turning the key to see if the lights come on, NOTHING!

So we ran the new steering cable, it got late so more tonight and this weekend.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Got my fingers crossed for you......take your time and do it right. It's going to be so worth it when you get it out on the water. Steve and I were talking tonight wondering if you had the boat done yet. We both agreed you would be hitting all the structure you could find and posting how you did, unlike others who still think it's a secretLOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

SHHH, don't talk about those spots or people will start asking around....


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

OK, Hooked up the test light to the ignition. Out of 5 terminals, 1 was constant, 1 came on when turning the key to on and off when turned to start, 1 was off when the key was on and when turned to start it came on. The test light even cam on when I touched it to the bat side of the voltage regulator. I do know I need a new prime pump, I tried hooking mine up and it had cracks all over it so there was no suction/pressure for the fuel.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

You know that in a boat you can chase those schools of shad and White Bass all day long


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> You know that in a boat you can chase those schools of shad and White Bass all day long


That would make my day!

I had more improvements on the boat today. Traced some more wires and came to the conclusion that there is a short in a ground or a loose ground wire somewhere. I put the rear rod light in place to see if the new bulb would come on, it didn't, but I went to turn the key and the motor turned over. So, tomorrow I am going to go get a new primer pump and trace the wiring for the lights and take all the electrical tape off and put wire nuts on the spliced wires. We put the test light on all the points of metal for the lights and the starter and the ignition, they all light up like they should on the test light, so that's why I'm assuming a bad ground or loose one.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, i tracked down the source of the problem. The whole wiring harness from the motor to the electric box is completely rotted. I took the tape/shielding off and the wiring just kind of fell apart in my hands. I feel like giving up on this thing. I'll post pics later, after I drown my sorrows.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I found the harness, but it's obsolete.

http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/brp/B-0378545.html


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe,

Did you check with the guy in Urbana about parts, I know he has a bunch of stuff over there and yes that is ugly I feel for ya...............Doc


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Doc,

What place in Urbana? I have a number for a Jack's or Jim's Marina, but I called him twice for a part and both times he told me he was too busy to call back later. I mean, this is the whole motor to box harness that is rotten.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Keep your Dag-gum head up!!!! So what...Take your time and do it right. I know how bad you want to get it out.....just as bad as I want one! It will still be worth the time and money you've spent on it, do it right and you won't have all this stuff to fix down the road....you can just enjoy it!

REMEMBER.....Brent is dying on the bank Brent is dying on the bank...alittle Brent is dying on the bank...Sometimes OK...I'm not doing too bad from the bankLOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

I know.

I think I found a harness that will work on Ebay. I have to make sure the connections are right.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0295987032&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

How's it coming...are you gonna get it out this Fall or next Spring?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it was Jim's marine he is up there in Urbana can't remember think it was off Poe avenue, sorry I'm a month late on the response first that I saw..............Doc


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's not coming along at all. Having classes every night right after work and then the weekends for school work and drill weekends, I have no extra time. I'm thinking of trying to get some time and drop it off at the marina here on Main Street and have them replace the harness, I don't have electrical experience.

By the time I get off work to go home and change, I have to leave for class and by the time I'm done with class, it's 8-8:30 and everyone is closed but I have more homework to do at night so I can't work on it then. It really does upset me when I open the garage door and see it sitting there. I'd be willing to pay someone to come there and fix it if I find someone to do that, of course when the misses is home to supervise while I'm in class.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey, things will settle down and you'll look back and it will be well worth what you're going through...keep the faith 
Just make sure you have the boat ready for Spring WBLOL


----------

